# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wind (Wijk en Aalburg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wind

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsen Wijk en Aalburg, Wijk en Aalburg

Adres: Tulpstraat 3, Wijk en Aalburg

Website: www.huisartsenwena.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wind*

----------

